# What do you do with all the sawdust?



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

As many of you already know, I love to go camping. 

At many of the state parks I go to, they sell the best fire starter I have ever used which seems to be sawdust covered in paraffin wax in a paper cup with a wick. It is literally amazing and has never failed to help me start a perfect campfire. 

It made me wonder what ways you have found to use all the sawdust you create.

Do you recycle sawdust?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*F.O.B. My Place*

Hmmm...define "recycle" :fie:


I'm fortunate to have a forest around us. Dust to dust you know.
I won't put sawdust and shavings into our garden as they're contaminated with plywood glue, paint, Cedar, PT residue, and who knows what else. Not enough to be a bio-hazard but enough that I don't want to be eating whatever leaches out.
Small bits I burn in the fireplace.
I never claimed to be 'Green'.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 106553
> 
> 
> As many of you already know, I love to go camping.
> ...


When the vacuum bag is full it is emptied into the garbage bin & taken to the council dump


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I give it to people who have chickens, they use it for bedding.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Every nook and cranny is full, I'm running out of places. N


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Lately I've been spreading it over thin spots in my back yard. Fairly new soil there with little bio mass. It pretty much disappears with the first rain or first mowing or first rain.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Special compost pile, mixed with grass clippings, turned and moistened now and then.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swept or vacuumed up and off to the towns transfer station in a black plastic bag and ultimately to a landfill somewhere. I could probably walk it back to the many acres of woods behind my house, but .......


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Bottom of the Budgie cage, compost heap, spread it thinly in flowerbeds and lawn, as Cricket mentioned - mix with wax and use as firelighters.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I once dug a fish pond in my back yard. Stocked it with several Koi. They grew to around 12 inch before a hurricane came through, flooded the whole neighborhood. All my Koi swam away. I heard that folks were out catching them for miles down stream. I now compost all my grass clippings and my saw dust in the old hole.
David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I just track it into the house... it shows up quite well on the green carpet in my wife's office....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 106553
> 
> 
> As many of you already know, I love to go camping.
> ...


turned it all into pellets for home heating...


----------



## splinterz (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of the fine stuff is collected by a local animal shelter for use as cat litter. Thicknesser shavings go to horse owners - they will take all I've got and are more than happy to pay for it. Beer money...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Thicknesser shavings go to horse owners - they will take all I've got and are more than happy to pay for it. Beer money..."

They're not out of pocket; I have to pay to take it away when the horses are finished with it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wood shavings for animals, pets, exoctics and children...*



DaninVan said:


> "Thicknesser shavings go to horse owners - they will take all I've got and are more than happy to pay for it. Beer money..."
> 
> They're not out of pocket; I have to pay to take it away when the horses are finished with it...


Black Walnut can cause laminitis in horses and should be avoided...
ceder shavings off gassing can make birds and rodent type pets sick causing their deaths....
same for Aspen... (see the mold note)
PT is a straight up no go...


for other than pine...
American Wood Fibers – All Natural Pine Wood Shavings Bedding Is Safe

*Mold and Mycotoxin*
wood Livestock Bedding/Litter it is also a popular material for the growth of mold spores. These spores can then be released into the air as dust, which can affect livestock and also farmers. One of the more common molds of the family is known as Aspergillus. Animals can become exposed to this through ingestion and inhalation

Aspergillus fungi commonly cause respiratory problems in chickens... The bird's air sacs can become filled with spores through inhalation... These spores then enter the lungs and are trapped there... Chickens are very susceptible to this as they have less effective immune systems then larger animals... Inhalation of Aspergillus fungi and other airborne dust can be extremely harmful and can increase mortality and reduce performance...

an article worth reading...
Cedar and Pine Wood Shavings - Problems and Toxicity

consider pelleting if you make a lot of saw dust...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm in an area where I can burn the sawdust and scraps not worth throwing into the fireplace insert. As long as the shavings are pine, spruce, D. fir, and/or birch from my planer someone with animals will gladly take it. Red cedar I burn.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

We put it in for cat litter and put sand on top of it then dump it in the garden.
Allen


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And You can look forward to these, Allen!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> And You can look forward to these, Allen!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

So that's where they come from!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a little research (not much) and found that it is best NOT to put sawdust in the garden, especially in large amounts. The sawdust will change the acidity (ph) of the soil and apparently it takes a long time for the soil to be naturally restored to an acceptable ph level that you could grow something in. Based on that I started dumping it in the trash.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> turned it all into pellets for home heating...


Do you have a machine for compressing the sawdust? I have a pellet stove but never looked into getting the equipment needed to make pellets. In my case I can't imagine it would make sense economically...the amount of sawdust probably wouldn't yield more than a half dozen bags of pellets which would cost $24 at the Box store.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

billyjim said:


> Do you have a machine for compressing the sawdust? I have a pellet stove but never looked into getting the equipment needed to make pellets. In my case I can't imagine it would make sense economically...the amount of sawdust probably wouldn't yield more than a half dozen bags of pellets which would cost $24 at the Box store.


suspect a single stove operation wouldn't pay for it's self...

in the hay day I was making enough pellets to run 3 households w/ 2or 3 stoves each and still selling the extra every month...
100 pounds of saw dust makes a 100 pounds of saw dust... 
collected 15$ a 100...
nearest store is over a hundred miles round trip and they want 7.50 a 40.... next better deal is 150 plus miles round trip.. 6$ a 40...
ground up the brush piles from firewood operations some times and added that to the sawdust...
often customers made their own and took it home...

spent 100 bucks on the palletizer...
20 on the mixer...
75 on the grinder...
home grown dryer and racks...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

billyjim said:


> I did a little research (not much) and found that it is best NOT to put sawdust in the garden, especially in large amounts. The sawdust will change the acidity (ph) of the soil and apparently it takes a long time for the soil to be naturally restored to an acceptable ph level that you could grow something in. Based on that I started dumping it in the trash.


I've also been told that the sawdust robs nitrogen from the soil. Where I live there used to be dozens of small portable sawmills. They would move the mill close to the timber and skid the logs to the mill with horses so that gives an idea of the time frame. There are lots of those old sawdust/slab piles around and NOTHING grows there, even 50-60-70 years later.

You can dig into the piles and lots of the sawdust isn't even that rotten.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've used it for mulch around bushes but must rethink this now.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is an article I found that mentions about plants.
http://www.woodbin.com/misc/sawdust_recycling.htm



> Although some people do it, it is not recommended to incorporate sawdust directly into the soil because it has a high carbon-to-nitrogen ratio (300-500:1) and tends to rob soils of plant-available nitrogen. Instead, it is better to first compost the sawdust over time with items high in nitrogen such as grass clippings and then add the "fully-cooked" compost to the soil. The composting also moderates the acid levels in the sawdust. When used as a mulch on top of the soil, nitrogen depletion is less of an issue but be ready to apply the nitrogen fertilizer if your plants turn yellowish-green and grow slowly. Also keep the lime handy.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is another method I found for fire starter.
https://youtu.be/1J0QgClGo9c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J0QgClGo9c


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Black Walnut can cause laminitis in horses and should be avoided...
> ceder shavings off gassing can make birds and rodent type pets sick causing their deaths....
> same for Aspen... (see the mold note)
> PT is a straight up no go...
> ...


Stick, my uncle Bill Clark died from a lung disease(I think he said it was a "granuloma")which the doctors said was caused from inhaling dust from spent/used compost. He was a mushroom grower & for those who don't know,mushrooms are grown in compost, & horse stable bedding is a major component of compost on most farms in Australia.The warning in your post is not to be sneezed at. James


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re the composting of wood waste. Gardenersoften find that they produce far more green material than 'brown. Wood waste is a great addition to the green pile to supply the carbon, absolutely necessary for the process. We have no shortage of either, but I often add bark mulch and/or cedar needles (which we have an over abundance of!).
I add N with commercial Urea fertilizer. 46-0-0 if i want to hurry the process along; should work gangbusters with a sawdust pile. You do need to frequently turn the pile to aerate it.

You can also add O2 ... (this is 29%! You need to dilute it a LOT!)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

At 29% that is fairly potent Hydrogen Peroxide. Household versions range from 3-6%. Anyone using it should read all the precautionary statements first.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> At 29% that is fairly potent Hydrogen Peroxide. Household versions range from 3-6%. Anyone using it should read all the precautionary statements first.


that strong takes a permit on this side of the fence....


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 106553
> 
> 
> As many of you already know, I love to go camping.
> ...


Just a note... you can make your own very easily. Melt the wax, and pour into a paper egg carton. Fill each cavity about half or 2/3rd with wax. Separate the pieces, and you have 12 fire starters.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Mine goes to the landfill. They don't want it for compost due to possible contamination with treatments, glue, paint, etc.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You can get it at the Hydroponics stores. It used to be 35% and then they cut it to 29%...for the same price.
Ways to use Hydrogen Peroxide in the Garden
4 L (a US Gallon) is about $25 but it'll last a gardener with a big lot a couple of years.

Don't get it on your bare skin. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I throw mine behind my shop. I have an alley behind my shop, between the shop and my outside workbench and some storage bends. Grass doesn't grow well there, with all the shade, so I used some cut offs on my patio deck, to build a walkway back there. The rain running off the roof of the shop causes holes to form between the boards of my walkway. I fill them up with the sawdust. Like Dan said, "Dust to dust". And it keeps the weeds down. The don't mind the shade to grow!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What the wind does not blow away [ I work in an open car port] is captured by the shop vac and goes int the garbage can.

PS. the amount I would make in a year is miniscule compared to some other members......


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

BrianS said:


> Just a note... you can make your own very easily. Melt the wax, and pour into a paper egg carton. Fill each cavity about half or 2/3rd with wax. Separate the pieces, and you have 12 fire starters.


I just added wax to the shopping list. I have to 'assume' that canning wax is what you would use as I don't thing any other can be easily found at a local Wally World/Home Depot


----------



## SD Maker (Feb 1, 2014)

I mix used motor oil (diesel fuel works too and is less messy) with some of my sawdust in five gallon buckets for fire starter in my outdoor furnace that heats my shop. It only takes a cup or so, so a little goes a long way. 
The rest goes to our local composting facility along with our grass clippings etc. 

The nice thing about the wood burning furnace is I can keep the shop very warm by burning my mistakes!


----------



## AndyRoo (Oct 1, 2013)

I sweep mine up and mix it with glue to make my own lumber. Get about a board foot per gallon. ( that's a joke son)

Actually, I give the the trash guys a medium bag full about every couple of months. My wife has put some in her flower beds. 

The real job keeps getting the way of serious shop time.


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

Compost. It adds the carbon that food waste lacks.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

I learned from my first cousin at Craftsmen Supply, Tampa, FL that if put in small cardboard boxes they will stay together while it burns on top of fire in stove or fireplace. Just don't be tempted to stir up the fire while it is burning.


----------



## neowalla (Sep 23, 2011)

Actually I make firestarters with some of it by dumping it into paper cupcake cups, adding a wick, and pouring old candle wax over it! The rest goes into compost. I figure why buy those things when I can make my own. Of course I say that about a lot of things. I suspect so do most of you...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I was wondering about getting an old garbage compactor and making wood chip bricks to burn.. I see one of the fireplace stores sells a devise to turn saw dust into pellets.. Anyone ever try that??


----------



## dorald (Oct 23, 2010)

I swap all mine with a local bee keeper that has chickens. He gives me honey in return. Sweet deal if you ask me! (Couldn't help myself with the last sentence.)


----------



## larrykueneman (Mar 21, 2012)

*what do you do with sawdust?*

I live deep in a pine and cedar forest. when I create sawdust I spread it on the ground under the trees for food.0


----------



## KerstinFiedler23 (May 22, 2015)

My dad made compost pit on our backyard...He just put all the saw dust there for fertilizer making....


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Never tried one myself but there's variousious plans online for sawdust stoves. That's for the ones who make enough that its viable.

Double drum sawdust stove PDF HERE.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I do compost everything I can. However, unless I'm cutting only wood (no plywood or treated wood) it goes in the trash. I've wondered about keeping a bucket and using it in winter for traction in my car. Make the trunk heavier but also to throw under tires if I got stuck. Would it work instead of salt on walkways? After reading this post, I may try to use it for a path between bricks to keep weeds down.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was younger we had a small sawmill on the farm and cut our rough lumber from Douglas fir for the farm. We piled the sawdust into a mound and in the winter the snow would melt on the mound and you could see steam coming off the surface. once it even started to burn and black spots formed on the surface and the glowing burning sawdust. We would mix it with cow manure and spread it on the fields for growing hay. 
It was really good to spread and keep the weeds down on pathways too. 
My uncle heated his house with a sawdust furnace for 50 years and filled his basement to the floor joist with sawdust every August. He built a hopper and a thermostat controlled feeder, every morning he would fill the hopper for the day while he was at work.

I just bag mine and into the garbage.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Vancouver (B.C.) used to be notorious for the fall fogs caused by the beehive burners along the Fraser River, but mostly from all the sawdust burning furnaces.
I used to love the aroma of D. Fir sawdust piled in peoples' basements; it was like perfume hitting you when you walked through the front door!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Since we are in France this year and have a house in the middle of the Loire Valley wine country. The nights are still cool, so we have a fire in the fire
place each night. Our first day here, the owners brought us fire wood and a bottle of wine corks, soaked in rubbing alcohol, they smell like vinegar,
They burn very hot and start the logs for us. Just thought I would share this with everyone. A bien tot tous les monde.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Collecting the corks is the fun part.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

New corks = plastic ...not a lot of absorbing going on. Mind you, maybe the _plastic_ will burn.


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

If you mix it with a dish washing soap like Dawn to form a paste it makes a great hand cleaner for dirty hands - I only use saw dust from my table saw or chop saw.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dabob said:


> If you mix it with a dish washing soap like Dawn to form a paste it makes a great hand cleaner for dirty hands - I only use saw dust from my table saw or chop saw.


Will planer chips work?

Herb


----------



## dabob (Jan 12, 2010)

Herb . . don't know the "dust" makes an nice abrasive - planer chips might be a bit aggressive . . .


----------



## morris3 (Apr 23, 2015)

We use it for bedding (we keep chickens and ducks in the yard). My son usually uses it as barrier when he plays with cars. The rest sawdust uses as fertilizer.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Be careful if throwing fine sawdust on a fire. I did this once and it flared like throwing gasoline on the fire.
I live outside the city limits and can burn it with my old tree limbs, etc.


----------



## WayTooLate (Jul 4, 2012)

*Use #1 & #2 - Practical*

Use #1 - The same as _dabob_, mix with soap for a 'hand scrub'. 

Use #2 - Place in 'Turkey roasting pan' and pour old paint, stain, chemicals onto it. Once is has been absorbed and dried, it can be disposed as a non-hazardous substance. 

However, the "red-neck risk taker" in me prefers the next response...
:wink:

- WayTooLate


----------



## WayTooLate (Jul 4, 2012)

*Use #3 - Entertaining*

If you live on the edge and indulge in borderline pyromania, this is catastrophically entertaining...

Get a portable air tank or air compressor. Preferably, with as large a diameter of discharge plumbing as available. 
Get 100' of 3/4 garden hose (or more). 
Get a 5 Gallon metal bucket 
Use simple hose and irrigation fittings to plumb the air tank to a 1/4 turn valve, to the hose, to the center of the bottom of the bucket. 
Trim a piece of cardboard that is ~3/4" smaller than the bucket and place it in the center of the bottom of the bucket. 
Fill the bucket with sawdust (the finer, the better).
Light a road flare and stick it standing up in the top of the bucket. 
Get CLEAR! (This is why you have a 100' hose).
Quickly open the valve to release the air into the hose and into the bottom of the bucket. 
The 'cloud of fire' is dangerous but spectacular. So be certain you are in a location where you won't set your home, backyard, neighborhood, or forest on fire.
Try googling Mythbusters and dairy creamer...
- WayTooLate


----------



## pierrecor (Feb 2, 2015)

I give it to a friend who has an earthworm farm, turning it into compost.


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

I lay it the garden beds as mulch and compost.


----------



## Edward_Norton (Aug 12, 2015)

I put the wood chips from using my Forstner Bits into peanut butter containers and then put 4 cap fulls of alcohol into the same container. Best fire starter out there. **Warning** .. stand back when lighting the chips because the alcohol is very flammable! When camping I have lit wet wood when combination with this combination ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pine sap is easier, safer and longer burning..
harvest it from about any pine tree you walk by...
pick your starter twigs from the very bottom of the tree's underside branches of live trees...
same for the larger branches.. cull the dead ones and not live ones...
crack dead wet arm/leg sized branches with a large rock before laying it across the fire...
burn the middle/center out/through and and keep pushing the log into the fire... 
the heat from the fire dries the wood as you feed it in and the initial cracking helps to get it started... 

hint.. 
lay the log on a pointed rock along the grain and hit the to w/ a large flat rock once or twice... just enough to crack it...
no rocks.. 
lay two cross wise and hit w/ a third...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Edward_Norton said:


> I put the wood chips from using my Forstner Bits into peanut butter containers and then put 4 cap fulls of alcohol into the same container. Best fire starter out there. **Warning** .. stand back when lighting the chips because the alcohol is very flammable! When camping I have lit wet wood when combination with this combination ...


Edward , welcome to the forum


----------



## Andries (Feb 3, 2013)

Chuck a few hands full in the bottom of the dustbin. It absorbs moist and smelly odours.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

Andries said:


> Chuck a few hands full in the bottom of the dustbin. It absorbs moist and smelly odours.


I found this out totally by accident. i used my small shop vac to eliminate yellowjackets from a nest near my front entrance. I ran the vac 30 minutes or so each day for several days. It was in a hot humid area and I dreaded to open the cannister. However I was pleased to find that there was a couple of inches of fine bandsaw sawdust in the bottom of the cannister that had done a good job of dehydrating the bees.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wasps, Eddie, wasps. Leave the bees alone!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Guy Fawkes had the right idea...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YiONtNQ0Jak/VdntMMGyxxI/AAAAAAAAoXk/RRMGFcxQFF0/s1600/Darwin.gif


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Guy Fawkes had the right idea...
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YiONtNQ0Jak/VdntMMGyxxI/AAAAAAAAoXk/RRMGFcxQFF0/s1600/Darwin.gif


another incidence of stupid getting fixed...
and perhaps best of all taking stupid out of the gene pool....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rug Rats*



Stick486 said:


> another incidence of stupid getting fixed...
> and perhaps best of all taking stupid out of the gene pool....


He may_ already_ have passed his genes on...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> He may_ already_ have passed his genes on...


sure...
go a head....
rain on the parade...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Guy Fawkes had the right idea...
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YiONtNQ0Jak/VdntMMGyxxI/AAAAAAAAoXk/RRMGFcxQFF0/s1600/Darwin.gif


Darwin Award candidate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just give him his sign...
he clearly showed us he deserves one...


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> suspect a single stove operation wouldn't pay for it's self...
> 
> in the hay day I was making enough pellets to run 3 households w/ 2or 3 stoves each and still selling the extra every month...
> 100 pounds of saw dust makes a 100 pounds of saw dust...
> ...


I don't create near enough saw dust to make my own pellets, but I burn close to 12,000 pounds a year to heat my house (3 Stoves). I used to drive 150 mile round trip for each ton then I found a local truck driver that gets 3 or 4 semi loads and sells them locally. It costs about $1300 for 6 tons, but the price keeps going up each year. When I first moved here they were $3.50 per 40lb now they're over $5.50 per 40lb.

CAD-Man


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And then the sprinkler went off in the pellet storage silo.
Happened here, you can imagine what pellets do when they get soaked. Happened here a few years ago, what a mess.

Do they still burn corn to heat with?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> And then the sprinkler went off in the pellet storage silo.
> Happened here, you can imagine what pellets do when they get soaked. Happened here a few years ago, what a mess.
> 
> *Do they still burn corn to heat with?*
> ...


yes...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yes...


I thought so, I ran across an article awhile back about how corn kernel stoves out sold wood pellets, and I had never heard of burning corn to heat a house.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I thought so, I ran across an article awhile back about how corn kernel stoves out sold wood pellets, and I had never heard of burning corn to heat a house.
> 
> Herb


it's also turned into pellets...
but w/ as much sugars and starch there are I'd wonder...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've heard that eating beans and cabbage is equally effective at heating the house...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I've heard that eating beans and cabbage is equally effective at heating the house...


the instant you light the dinner candles...


----------



## dquetin (Jan 8, 2010)

Stick, where do you get the equipment for pelletizing, etc? I looked into it and could only find very pricey industrial machines for thousands.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I've heard that eating beans and cabbage is equally effective at heating the house...


But it may not smell as nice .



I almost bought into the pellet stove idea till I thought about the fact that the pellets are a commodity and going to go higher in price every time you turn around .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> But it may not smell as nice .
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought into the pellet stove idea till I thought about the fact that the pellets are a commodity and going to go higher in price every time you turn around .


So what did you find that wasn't a comodity, RIck?

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> So what did you find that wasn't a comodity, RIck?
> 
> Herb


All the wood laying on the ground a few miles from my house


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ddquetin said:


> Stick, where do you get the equipment for pelletizing, etc? I looked into it and could only find very pricey industrial machines for thousands.


bought some low end beat up equipment and rehabbed it...
also used a grinder instead of a hammer mill...
cement mixer for wetting and blending..
built my own drying racks and used a large dehumidifier w/ box fan to dry..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> bought some low end beat up equipment and rehabbed it...
> also used a grinder instead of a hammer mill...
> cement mixer for wetting and blending..
> built my own drying racks and used a large dehumidifier w/ box fan to dry..


Wow, quite a proscess ,Stick. That would be more labor intensive than firewood. We used fire wood when I was a youngster to heat and cook . It was a lot of work ,but not so much equipment was needed.
Thanks for posting, I often wondered how they did that. Like making hamburger, or sausage.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, quite a proscess ,Stick. That would be more labor intensive than firewood. We used fire wood when I was a youngster to heat and cook . It was a lot of work ,but not so much equipment was needed.
> Thanks for posting, I often wondered how they did that. Like making hamburger, or sausage.
> 
> Herb


it's also relative to how many yards of saw dust you make in a month...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> At 29% that is fairly potent Hydrogen Peroxide. Household versions range from 3-6%. Anyone using it should read all the precautionary statements first.


This is the kind of stuff bombs are made from. Remember on the news when they were saying some terrorists were using this so the Feds were checking out anyone who made large purchases? Just a side note.


----------

